# Miche



## michelle (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi to all my 15yr old son was diagnoised last aug 2008 with type1 when going into hospital to have tonsils out it was a shock to us all. But within 24hrs he checking his sugars and doing his injections, he's on 4 aday, but since then he has suffered may headaches and vomiting, we have only recently got his sugars correct, but he missing so much school and he really down and upset. Have been encouraging him saying how well he doing but this isan't helping. Has anyone any suggestions or advise, I would be really gateful as it's getting me down as he's so sad.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Michelle, welcome to the group! I'm not a parent, but fairly recently diagnosed Type 1 myself. For the first few months I had problems with nausea and lost a bit of weight as my appetite was so poor all the time. I think in my case it was probably more to do with other medication I was on, but can't be sure. Things have settled down a lot now, my appetite has returned and I'm more or less back to my normal weight. 

It can be a big shock to the system, and fluctuating sugars affect people in many different ways. I often get headaches after my sugars have dropped low, particularly if it happens at night. At 15, he's also got a lot of other things going on and these other hormonal changes can really have an effect on blood sugars.

There are people on here who are closer to his age and who will be able to give you some idea of how they have dealt with it, and how they have felt - also parents who can help you too. Do please ask any questions you might have and I hope that things will settle down soon.


----------



## michelle (Apr 3, 2009)

*northener*

Thanks for your reply. I have tried to get my son to come on the web site to have a look and try the chatroom but he just not interested I feel as if I'm on at him all the time but its such a worry. The dr seems to think he now has depression and wants to put him on tablets but this really scares us. I will see if his best friend maybe able to get him to look at the website as I'm sure it would help


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Michelle,

Fortunately I can't remember what it was like when I was diagnosed aged five in 1996. I've had diabetes for the past thirteen years and I'm now eighteen. If you like I could give you my MSN so your son can chat to me if he wants to.

Tom H


----------



## michelle (Apr 5, 2009)

*Tom H*

That would be great if I could have your msn. My son is away for a few days and I am hoping he comes back refreshed and I will try and get him to msn you as I'm sure it would be helpful for him to know how you felt at times and how you coped and he's not alone in how he's feeling at the moment. Thank you. Kind regards Miche


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Michelle,

My MSN is _(this has been removed by admin Tom please send by personal message in future. Cheers x_)

Tom H


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Michelle,

I also have type 1 diabetes and am 14 nearly 15, i have msn too so if your son wants he can add me, my msn is . I would be more than happy to talk to him.

Tasha.x


----------



## michelle (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Tom Thanks for your msn I have passed to my son and hope he mails you


----------



## michelle (Apr 13, 2009)

Tasha That would be great the more people who he can talk with that understand how he's feeling the better thank you


----------



## Patricia (Apr 16, 2009)

hello Michelle

Sorry to hear things are so rough for your son -- and of course by proxy you. It's tough.

My son is only 13, but newly diagnosed (nov 08), and has recently been talking to some teenagers via Diabetes UK. It looks like some work may be happening there for a teen forum, which would be just great I think. One desperately needed for the UK.

There *is* a teen forum on the children with diabetes US site, and also a section on tudiabetes.com -- though predominantly US too.

Hope your son is cheered by contact with the nice people on this forum in the meantime. 

Best wishes.


----------



## michelle (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Patricia I'm sorry to hear your son is all new to this too. Thank you for your suggestions and I wish your son and you the very best I will get my son to have alook. Thank you again


----------



## Patricia (Apr 21, 2009)

Anytime, Michelle. Best wishes.


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 28, 2009)

michelle said:


> Tasha That would be great the more people who he can talk with that understand how he's feeling the better thank you



Hi Michelle i have sent you a personal message with my msn address on it so whenever your son wants to talk tell him to just add me and he can as i am usually on msn 24/7 xxx


----------



## sasha1 (Apr 28, 2009)

michelle said:


> Hi to all my 15yr old son was diagnoised last aug 2008 with type1 when going into hospital to have tonsils out it was a shock to us all. But within 24hrs he checking his sugars and doing his injections, he's on 4 aday, but since then he has suffered may headaches and vomiting, we have only recently got his sugars correct, but he missing so much school and he really down and upset. Have been encouraging him saying how well he doing but this isan't helping. Has anyone any suggestions or advise, I would be really gateful as it's getting me down as he's so sad.


Hi Michelle. Firstly i would like 2 say i'm a new member 2 this forum. I also have a type 1 diabetic son whose 14, he was dianosed in Feb 07. He also struggles at times in dealing with his illness/condition, and like your son is reluctant 2 talk 2 other teenagers in the same situation. I will be more than happy 2 try and get him to attend the teenage forums in the hope he may come to hear from your son, as i am sure he understends exactly what your son is feeling. He is also an avid xbox live gamer,may b that may be another approach,if your son is into that,my son has had several deep conversations with at least 2 other diabetic teenagers.
I would also like to offer my support to yourself,as a mum,our feelings etc get over shadowed. 
b
Good luck 

Sasha1


----------



## sasha1 (Apr 28, 2009)

michelle said:


> Hi to all my 15yr old son was diagnoised last aug 2008 with type1 when going into hospital to have tonsils out it was a shock to us all. But within 24hrs he checking his sugars and doing his injections, he's on 4 aday, but since then he has suffered may headaches and vomiting, we have only recently got his sugars correct, but he missing so much school and he really down and upset. Have been encouraging him saying how well he doing but this isan't helping. Has anyone any suggestions or advise, I would be really gateful as it's getting me down as he's so sad.


Hi Michelle. Firstly i would like 2 say i'm a new member 2 this forum. I also have a type 1 diabetic son whose 14, he was dianosed in Feb 07. He also struggles at times in dealing with his illness/condition, and like your son is reluctant 2 talk 2 other teenagers in the same situation. I will be more than happy 2 try and get him to attend the teenage forums in the hope he may come to hear from your son, as i am sure he understends exactly what your son is feeling. He is also an avid xbox live gamer,may b that may be another approach,if your son is into that,my son has had several deep conversations with at least 2 other diabetic teenagers.
I would also like to offer my support to yourself,as a mum,our feelings etc get over shadowed. 
b
Good luck 

Sasha1


----------



## Patricia (Apr 28, 2009)

This all looks like we need a teen forum quite urgently. I shall write to the person I know at DUK and see if it looks possible.

As for parents -- well, there is childrenwithdiabetes.com -- this is a great group, and well worth belonging to, though I confess i have a hard time working the threads, unlike this forum...

What can I say? It's so rough at times. A conversation for private messages, perhaps. So difficult to see the people we love so much going through so much change, and ourselves...we can't make it better!

Anyway. I'll contact DUK about a teen forum. My son is is favour, and I know many on this site are. I'll see what they say and report back.

Best.


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 30, 2009)

Patricia said:


> This all looks like we need a teen forum quite urgently. I shall write to the person I know at DUK and see if it looks possible.
> 
> As for parents -- well, there is childrenwithdiabetes.com -- this is a great group, and well worth belonging to, though I confess i have a hard time working the threads, unlike this forum...
> 
> ...




Hi Patricia 

As we discussed before i have written and sent a letter to DUK on behalf on the teens on this website including me about the urgent need for a teen forum. I am just waiting to get a reply from them, then i will post about what the reply says and what DUK are going to do x


----------



## Patricia (Apr 30, 2009)

Great Tasha, I missed that along the way. I'll hold off then and see what they say. I think Katie too is interested in helping things on?

Best.


----------



## Tasha43x (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok thats great do we have any other volunteers that would be able to help?


----------



## Patricia (Apr 30, 2009)

Don't know...should we post a new thread and see who pitches up? Like your original one of asking about teens who look at the forum, maybe another one about who would be willing to help?

I could put it up, but as a parent maybe that's not right. What do you think?! However we do it, a show of numbers would be good to send through to DUK in any case...?


----------

